# [Sun 2nd Oct 2011] 75th Anniversary of the Battle of Cable Street (London)



## Belushi (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.battleofcablestreet.org.uk/anniversary.html#mce_temp_url#


----------



## love detective (Sep 27, 2011)

got the date wrong mate - It's on the sunday

(will be a BTF stall there)


----------



## Belushi (Sep 27, 2011)

There's events on the Saturday and Sunday - I was trying to get it entered on that bloody calendar under both dates!


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 27, 2011)

Why is it taking place in West Hollywood?


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 27, 2011)

Sunset Boulevard


----------



## Belushi (Sep 27, 2011)

No idea


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 27, 2011)

So we know where and when we're meeting, yeah?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 27, 2011)

Yup, we're going to stop the Blackshirts from marching down Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2011)

it's on the park bit to the south of aldgate east station round 11am, on 2/10


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 27, 2011)

My daughter went out with a bloke whose Grandpa fought in the Battle of Cable Street as a young lad. He was well chuffed at his birthday that she knew all about Cable Street.


----------



## Pinette (Sep 28, 2011)

Tell me that this is a spoof post.  Are we really interested in something that took place all those years ago? I thought we'd sorted the fascist stuff by now. Have you nothing better to do than to resurrect old hatreds?  Get a grip!


----------



## boohoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Tell me that this is a spoof post. Are we really interested in something that took place all those years ago? I thought we'd sorted the fascist stuff by now. Have you nothing better to do than to resurrect old hatreds? Get a grip!



yes - it's an important event.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Saturday events:

http://www.towerhamletsarts.org.uk/?cid=44395


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 28, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Tell me that this is a spoof post. Are we really interested in something that took place all those years ago? I thought we'd sorted the fascist stuff by now. Have you nothing better to do than to resurrect old hatreds? Get a grip!


What the fuck? Yes, i really am interested in this


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 28, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Tell me that this is a spoof post. Are we really interested in something that took place all those years ago? I thought we'd sorted the fascist stuff by now. Have you nothing better to do than to resurrect old hatreds? Get a grip!



This is important to a lot of people; it shouldn't be forgotten. How is resurrecting old hatreds?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> This is important to a lot of people; it shouldn't be forgotten. How is resurrecting old hatreds?



Seeing as we have no racism now there is little need is there


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Seeing as we have no racism now there is little need is there


Well, exactly. This event should resonate especially given the current climate.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2011)

heartwarming footage here:


----------



## love detective (Sep 28, 2011)

Belushi said:


> There's events on the Saturday and Sunday - I was trying to get it entered on that bloody calendar under both dates!



there's bits & pieces around the whole week - but the actual main day of events/talks/music/film/exhibitions/book launches etc is on the Sunday


----------



## Belushi (Sep 28, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Tell me that this is a spoof post. Are we really interested in something that took place all those years ago? I thought we'd sorted the fascist stuff by now. Have you nothing better to do than to resurrect old hatreds? Get a grip!



Who is this twat? Are they always this fuckwitted?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Who is this twat? Are they always this fuckwitted?


some no mark; yes


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 28, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Tell me that this is a spoof post. Are we really interested in something that took place all those years ago? I thought we'd sorted the fascist stuff by now. Have you nothing better to do than to resurrect old hatreds? Get a grip!



my god, you're right, there aren't any such things as fascists any more


----------



## past caring (Sep 28, 2011)

Think pinhead may find some of us quite capable of inventing new animosities in the weeks and months to come....


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Sep 29, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Tell me that this is a spoof post. Are we really interested in something that took place all those years ago? I thought we'd sorted the fascist stuff by now. Have you nothing better to do than to resurrect old hatreds? Get a grip!



Christ on a Kawasaki - you're not a bloody Lib Dem, are you?  You seem to share their rampant fuckwittdeness, anyway.

I'm going to this, so put that in your complacent pipe and smoke it, sonny Jim.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone got any evidence of the anarchist role in Cable Street. I have never seen any documented but surely they were there?


----------



## Garek (Sep 29, 2011)

My Grandpa fought at Cable Street 

I'm looking forward to seeing what's on.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Christ on a Kawasaki - you're not a bloody Lib Dem, are you? You seem to share their rampant fuckwittdeness, anyway.
> 
> I'm going to this, so put that in your complacent pipe and smoke it, sonny Jim.



Ah but if you hate the fash, you're as bad as them, because fascism is just about being intolerant. Why do you have to bring all that old shit up again anyway


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Sep 29, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> Ah but if you hate the fash, you're as bad as them, because fascism is just about being intolerant. Why do you have to bring all that old shit up again anyway



"Help, help, I'm being repressed!"


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2011)

Not liking stuff = fascism


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> Not liking stuff = fascism


so liking stuff = not fascism

what happens if what you like is fascism?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Pinette (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh well.  Cable Street.  What next?  Erm - Tolpuddle. Oh, Bakerloo. Now that would be a good one!
 Scraping the bottom of the barrel to have a little jamboree.  It is so hypocritical it makes me squirm.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2011)

Whats wrong with remembering Tolpuddle matyrs? Whats wrong with remembering the day ordinary people broke the BUF as a street force forever? Where is the hypocrisy? Why are you squirming- you don't seem like a whining liberal most of the time so what has come over you?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Sep 29, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Oh well. Cable Street. What next? Erm - Tolpuddle. Oh, Bakerloo. Now that would be a good one!
> Scraping the bottom of the barrel to have a little jamboree. It is so hypocritical it makes me squirm.



You again, eh? And it's PETERLOO, you facking moron.

You are Larry O'Hara and I claim my five quid.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Sep 29, 2011)

[double post - sorry]


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Whats wrong with remembering Tolpuddle matyrs? Whats wrong with remembering the day ordinary people broke the BUF as a street force forever? Where is the hypocrisy? Why are you squirming- you don't seem like a whining liberal most of the time so what has come over you?



this, what's wrong with remembering cable street?


----------



## shagnasty (Sep 30, 2011)

It should be remembered because it could happen again ,as history tends to repeat itself


----------



## love detective (Sep 30, 2011)

exactly - for instance i'd forgotton all about bakerloo until now


----------



## boohoo (Sep 30, 2011)

We learned about Cable Street in school. It must have been considered pretty significant to feature in our school lesson!


----------



## Pinette (Oct 1, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> You again, eh? And it's PETERLOO, you facking moron.
> 
> You are Larry O'Hara and I claim my five quid.


No I am not he.  Not that Larry O'Hara.  He was my cousin,  I'll grant you that.  Sorry for offending people.


----------



## treelover (Oct 1, 2011)

'Bakerloo',

have to laugh at that one...


----------



## audiotech (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely day today, lots of sunshine, positive atmosphere and good turnout. Wilton's Music Hall is amazing - definitely be going back there one day for a show or something. Very magical. Really threw you back in time - perfect for a day of rememberance


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Oct 2, 2011)

Just got back from it myself  - a great day all round, with a good atmosphere, some v good speeches (which didn't go on too long) - Bob Crow was on fine form - and the festivities/drinks afterwards were great too.  Seeing and hearing the two still-living veterans of 1936 was heartening as well.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 2, 2011)

gutted i didn't get to this


----------



## Dhimmi (Oct 3, 2011)

This is so mildly interestesting as an event to almost be coloured beige with a hint of tope. Akin to commemorating the first time Moseley cheated on his wife...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice write up from Ian Bone - captures it well:

A GRAND DAY OUT – CABLE STREET 75th ANNIVERSARY

I missed the march and rally at the Cable street mural. The march was jointly stewarded by ALARM and the RMT by prior arrangement which must be a first between anarchists and a trade union. So I headed to Wiltons Music Hall in Graces Alley where all sorts of stalls, events, speeches, book launches and music were laid on till 11pm.

The atmosphere was like Tolpuddle – a wonderful predominance of OLD PEOPLE – and specifically of older women which you rarely find. No sectarian lefties like the SWP but good humored tolerance from old communists and anarchists alike – from the Morning Star to freedom Press. I’d never been to Wiltons before – what a fantastic building still surviving as London’s last music hall. Sitting in the bar with accordion and tubas harmonising outside it was nye on pefect afternoon.

Joined by the rest of the Freedom Pass Anarchists we headed round the corner to the Brown Bear on the rumour of an RMT book launch and an RMT FREE BAR! This turned out not to be true but Comrade Crow was in jolly fine rabble rousing form back on his old patch and we looked after Benjamin Zephaniah’s union banner. Back to Wiltons.

A right proper east End woman sat beside us – Linda. Her uncle had been at cable street and various relatives had fought fascism in WW 2. She was seeing if there weere any cheap tickets left for the night’s performance – all else was free. Yes – she came over to Wilton’s often – you can get free tickets if they aint full she said laughing naughtily.’ No fascists though’ she laughed. The sun ambered into the beer. Some day all human life will be like this.


----------



## love detective (Oct 3, 2011)

we also fell for the rumour of the RMT free bar & buffet in the brown bear!

did you come by our stall melly?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Oct 3, 2011)

love detective said:


> we also fell for the rumour of the RMT free bar & buffet in the brown bear!
> 
> did you come by our stall melly?



Hi LD - I had a v quick browse at the stalls, but had to go off and meet someone at the Brown Bear.  Apols for not saying my hellos to you all   I heard the "free bar" rumour from some of the RMT stewards just after the speeches had finished - no wonder the Brown Bear was busy, heh heh.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 3, 2011)

gutted i missed this, next year i'll be down there though.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 3, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Oh well. Cable Street. What next? Erm - Tolpuddle. Oh, *Bakerloo.* Now that would be a good one!
> Scraping the bottom of the barrel to have a little jamboree. It is so hypocritical it makes me squirm.



hahaha, potw .


----------



## Sue (Oct 3, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Hi LD - I had a v quick browse at the stalls, but had to go off and meet someone at the Brown Bear. Apols for not saying my hellos to you all  I heard the "free bar" rumour from some of the RMT stewards just after the speeches had finished - no wonder the Brown Bear was busy, heh heh.



We'd only have tried to flog you a book... We were handily placed between some strange communist lot and the Labour stall and had the pleasure of seeing their big fancy display being blown down twice by the wind (and with no help from us either). Should've really known better than to trust our RMT lot on the free food/booze thing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Tell me that this is a spoof post. Are we really interested in something that took place all those years ago? I thought we'd sorted the fascist stuff by now. Have you nothing better to do than to resurrect old hatreds? Get a grip!



Respectfully, fuck off. It's nothing to do with hatreds, and everything to do with history.

Forgive, but *never* forget. My great-gran and grandad weren't east-enders, but they were were working-class Fulham Jews in a community that got nearly as much hassle from Mosley and his creeps as the east-enders did. We remember this shit because we don't want it happening again, not necessarily to jews, but to *any* minority, even if that offends your liberal sensibilities.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2011)

Garek said:


> My Grandpa fought at Cable Street



Coppers' grandson!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2011)

Pinette said:


> Oh well. Cable Street. What next? Erm - Tolpuddle. Oh, Bakerloo.Now that would be a good one!



Do you, by any chance, mean _Peter_loo, where people were deliberately trampled by charging mounted militia-men and sabred?

Why wouldn't people want to remember instances of perfidy?



> Scraping the bottom of the barrel to have a little jamboree. It is so hypocritical it makes me squirm.



Explain how it is hypocritical, please. If you can't do so then may I convey that is better to be silent and thought to be wise, than to talk shit and reveal yourself as the villge idiot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2011)

Dhimmi said:


> This is so mildly interestesting as an event to almost be coloured beige with a hint of tope. Akin to commemorating the first time Moseley cheated on his wife...



*Taupe*, you artistic leper!!


----------



## love detective (Oct 4, 2011)

Sue said:


> We were handily placed between some strange communist lot and the Labour stall



opposite the bamboo arts stall!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Coppers' grandson!!


both grandfathers of a friend of mine were at the battle of cable street, one was a copper the other an anti-fascist


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 4, 2011)

Dhimmi said:


> This is so mildly interestesting as an event to almost be coloured beige with a hint of tope. Akin to commemorating the first time Moseley cheated on his wife...


----------



## Random (Oct 4, 2011)

Dhimmi said:


> This is so mildly interestesting as an event to almost be coloured beige with a hint of tope. Akin to commemorating the first time Moseley cheated on his wife...


 Do you seriously think there's someone out there who understands what you're on about?


----------



## Sue (Oct 4, 2011)

love detective said:


> opposite the bamboo arts stall!



How could I forget the bamboo arts stall and their roaring trade in complete tat.


----------



## Dhimmi (Oct 20, 2011)

Random said:


> Do you seriously think there's someone out there who understands what you're on about?



Well if folk are too thick it's not my concern...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2011)

Go away again


----------



## Dhimmi (Oct 20, 2011)

Ahhh the old charm school still working for you...


----------

